# New Livestock Trailer Issue



## D.C.Cattle Company (Jul 19, 2010)

I just purchased a new aluminum livestock trailer. Does anyone know of any product that can be sprayed or wiped on the inside to help keep cattle crap from sticking to the walls? Man that stuff is like glue. My old trailer was also aluminum but plywood lined and scraped and washed pretty easy.

No such luck with this new one.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Like super glue!!! When I wash out the trailer, I like to get it wet and let it soak for a little while. I always use a pressure washer. Impossible to stay dry.

You could maybe try mineral oil before using. After using, try soaking with a detergent.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

There is a product coal trucks use to spray on their aluminum trailers to get the shine back. I do not know what it is. I saw a truck driver washing his truck at the car wash one night and had a chat with him and what he was spraying on the trailer.

Maybe check with a local truck supply store?


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

How far do you have to travel time wise from the market to home. My normal trip time is one hour back to home. I begin the ttailer cleanup within a few minutes of arriving home and pre-spray the insides of he trailer before beginning pressure washing. Manure comes off fairly easily with pressure washing.


----------



## simmy (Apr 12, 2013)

If you dry lot your cattle the day before with no feed, you're trailer will stay a lot cleaner while hauling. I learned this from a friend of mine that's a rodeo contractor and his trailers are always free of excessive build up..


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

simmy said:


> If you dry lot your cattle the day before with no feed, you're trailer will stay a lot cleaner while hauling. I learned this from a friend of mine that's a rodeo contractor and his trailers are always free of excessive build up..


I think you'll also lose some weight off the cattle. If they are going to a rodeo, no problem. But @ say $2 a pound, it wouldn't take much to pay for a good scrubbing.

I also try to clean as soon as I get home, & wet it down & keep it wet for a few. I just use a good nozzle on the water hose. Haven't tried the pressure washer, but will probably try it next time.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I do not pressure was the fresh stuff anymore. I use the regular hose. I will pressure the dry stains now and then.

The blow back from the pressure washer can leave a bad taste in your mouth. Literally.

Our one rural car wash has a sight prohibiting livestock trailers. The sign only makes them wait until very late at night. 

You drive by and see them spraying out the trailers while wearing ponchos.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

You can put a liner inside the panels like we use on lime dump trailers that will clean easily. They are made of some type of plastic. Don't have the info with me ( on vacation) but 8
I can get it for you. Email if you need. Mike


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a cattle pot washout on the farm near a irrigated circle across the road from the house. It cleans up easier when the trailers are still washy .200 gallon per minute pump nippled down to a 1/2 , it will clean most poop off the walls if you can hang on to the hose..................


----------

